# iTunes will not open 1712



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

I was unpleasantly surprised to be unable to open iTunes this evening. 

I watched the free episodes of The Firm the other night which I had downloaded via iTunes.

Tonight went to open from screen - nothing and then from applications and I received the message that iTunes can't be opened - 1712.

I do not have a clue where to begin to change this. I have googled but to no avail (yet).

Appreciate any help or suggestions. 

Thank you


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

Update: I kept searching in google with changed wording. Received a suggestion: could mean the application had timed out - Force Quit and then Open ( I did from Applications in Finder).

Worked !! T

Thanks to any who looked at my question/problem. Whew that's a relief.

By the way - downloaded the first season of Wallander from iTunes in SD and was really pleased. Good production. Joint British and Swedish production. Detective - mid life angst - set in Sweden. Good production values. 6.99 for 4.5 hours of entertainment.


----------

